# Micha´s Teich



## michaK (18. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,
möchte mich hier auch kurz vorstellen :
wir sind Michaela und Michael aus der Nähe von Hannover und haben unseren Teich seit einem Jahr . Es soll eine Mischung aus Garten und Schwimmteich sein, wobei das mit dem schwimmen eigentlich mehr zur Abkühlung dienen soll .Hier eine kleine Übersicht :
 

 

 

 

Anhang anzeigen 7499

Das Bild, was so schei... aussieht, ist die Flachwasserzone nach Algenbefall 
und Teilwasserwechsel.
Leider habe ich die Algen bis heute noch nicht im Griff.
Weiss jemand Rat ?

P.S.  hoffe das klappt mit den Bildern, bin kein PC-Freak !!!!


----------



## Frank (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Hi Micha,

also ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch keine Bild gefunden, was Schei... aussieht. 
Ganz im Gegenteil, ist doch ein Superteich geworden und klare Sicht bis auf den Grund. 
Wenn das aktuelle Pics sind, dann würd ich wegen der Algen nichts machen und alles einfach nur genießen.


----------



## michaK (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Hallo Frank,
leider sieht es nicht mehr so klar aus !
Das Bild mit den Fischen ist vom 16.07., das "gelbe Bild" vm 12.08.06 !
Ich Habe Algen Ohne Ende, muss meinen Oase-Filter jeden zweiten Tag
sauber machen !


----------



## michael_42de (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Glückwunsch......
Einfach toll diese Anlage......mich würde interessieren was für eine Filtertechnik dahinter steht......
Gruß Michael (aus dem Raum Holzminden)


----------



## michaK (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Hi Michael,
Filter : Oase Biotec 10 ( 3x blau, 3x rot, 1x grüner Schwamm )
UV :    TCM PRO Clear 55 Watt
Bachlaufpumpe : Oase Atlantis 85, wird aber genutzt zur einen Hälfte für
Strömung und zur anderen für den Quellstein !


----------



## michael_42de (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Micha.....
Ich glaube fast das Dein Biotec 10 etwas zu dürfig für diese grösse Deines Teiches ist.....denke mal über einen grösseren Filter nach, auch ich habe eine Atlantis 85, aber nur für den Filter und mein Teich hat nur 6000 Liter........das Problem wirst Du wohl nur mit einem grösseren Filter beheben können bei 20000 Liter.
Gruß Michael


----------



## michaK (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Sorry, hab ich glatt unterschlagen ; für den Filter hab ich eine 
Aquamax 12 oder 15000 . glaube aber es ist eine 12000 !
Hatte auch bis dato kein Problem mit Algen, erst als meie UV-Lampe kaputt war und ich das etwas spät gemerkt habe, dazu die Mörderhitze und nun
komme ich nicht mehr gegenan !


----------



## michael_42de (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Micha....das Problem liegt nicht an Deiner Pumpe....die fördert wohl genug.....es ist Dein Filter worin ich es sehe.....die Fadenalgen sind aber für Deine Fische nicht schädlich, im gegenteil es zeugt für eine gute Wasserqualität (sind nur unansehnlich) und wenn es kühler wird gehen sie auch wieder weg......also geduld....
Gruß Michael


----------



## michaK (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Du bist gut,
die Dinger haben sich so dermaßen um die Steine geschlungen ;
da iss selbst mit absammeln nix zu machen !
Sind die Algen denn auch für meinen PH von 9 verantwortlich ?


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Hallo Micha 

Euer Teich sieht super aus Glückwunsch!
Gefällt mir.  

Gegen Algen hilft nur eins Pflanzen, Pflanzen und noch mal Pflanzen.
Auf den Bildern sieht dein Teich ziemlich kahl aus, also wenig Uferpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen sieht man auch kaum.
Algen entstehen bei Nährstoffüberschuss im Teich und lassen sich nur bekämpfen wenn man ihnen die Nährstoffe durch Pflanzen entzieht.

Dieses Jahr wirst du das mit den Algen bestimmt kaum noch hin bekommen da die Pflanzen langsam auf Herbst umstellen und kaum noch wachsen.
Ich würde empfehlen im Frühjahr ausreichend Uferpflanzen und einige Unterwasserpflanzen zu setzen.
Wenn diese dann anwachsen wird sich das Problem normalerweise lösen.
Da braucht man schon ein wenig Geduld.

Was auch wichtig ist, ist ein für die Wassermenge ausreichender Filter. Ein Biotec 10 ist eindeutig zu klein und darf übrigens max. mit einer Pumpe mit 8000l/h betrieben werden.
Habe selbst ein Biotec 10.
Der „zu kleine“ Filter ist aber nicht unbedingt schuld für die Algen. 
Und von UV-klärer halte ich nix da die nur das Problem lösen aber nicht die Ursache. Genauso wie diese Wundermittel gegen Algen die man in so Fläschchen bekommt.

Einen PH- wert von 9 hört sich ziemlich hoch an wie sieht es mit den restlichen Wasserwerten aus? Nitrat, Nitrit, GH, KH

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß Daniel


----------



## StefanS (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Hallo Michael/a,

Filter und Algen haben nun einmal kaum etwas miteinander zu tun - ist kleines 1 x 1. Und wie man Fadenalgen durch Pumpe und Filter jagen will, muss mir erst einmal jemand erklären. Alles an Antworten also, was in Richtung "Filter" geht, ist m.E. daneben.

Wenn ich mir die Fotos so betrachte, bewundere ich das klare und algenfreie Wasser und denke mir - "das kann nicht so bleiben !". Geht nicht.  Ich finde, für die Größe des Teiches (sogar mit Fischbesatz !) habt Ihr entschieden zu wenig Pflanzen. Vielleicht entwickeln sie sich ja nur zu langsam, ich meine aber eher, dass es
a) zu wenige sind und
b) zu wenig Pflanzenfläche bereitgestellt ist.

Ich würde - neben Geduld - empfehlen, zusätzlich jede Menge Pflanzen anzusiedeln. Selbst wenn sich hinterher herausstellt, dass Geduld allein eben auch ausgereicht hätte und jetzt das Übermaß an Pflanzenmasse handish entfernt werden muß.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Hallo Michael(a),

Willkommen im Forum.

Ich kann mich da nur Daniel und Stefan anschließen. 
Sieh zu, dass Du einen Teichbesitzer in Deiner Nähe ausfindig machen kannst, der seinen Pflanzenbestand ausdünnen will. Günstiger kommst Du an große Mengen Pflanzen nicht heran, und die wirst Du brauchen! Die Pflanzen entziehen den Algen die Lebensgrundlage (Nährstoffe). 

Ansonsten mal noch einen Blick zu Obi, Dehner und Co. werfen. Vielleicht sind noch einige Restpflanzen zu bekommen. Wenn gar nichts geht, auf www.nymphaion.de surfen und dort mit dem Chef (Werner Wallner) per email in Kontakt treten. Er wird Dir sicherlich ein geeignetes Sortiment zu einem fairen Preis zusammenstellen. Kann u.U. bis zum Frühjahr dauern, dafür bekommst Du dann aber keine vorgetriebenen und überdüngten Pflanzen.

Mit der UVC dokterst Du nur an den Symptomen rum.. an der Ursache (zuviele Nährstoffe) änderst Du so absolut nichts!


----------



## michaK (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Hallo ,
das mit den Pflanzen hab ich mir schon gedacht und bin gerade vom 
Arbeitskollegen mit jeder Menge Pflanzen in Gepäck zurückgekommen.
Werde nun pflanzen gehen und verrsuchen noch mehr aufzutreiben.
Die uv-Lampe hab ich schon vor einer Woche abgeklemmt. Die Sicht ist immer noch bis zum Grund bei 1,40 m !
Vielen Dank erstmal,
bis bald Michael


----------



## bonsai (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Micha´s Teich*

Moin Michael,
zu den Grundproblemen ist ja schon alles gesagt worden.
Ein ein Jahr alter Teich ist noch jungfräulich, bis sich alles eingependelt hat, gehen unter guten Voraussetzungen schon mal bis zu drei Jahre ins Land.
Der Besatz mit Goldfischen zählt allerdings nicht unbedingt zu den guten Voraussetzungen. Die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel.
Ihr werdet also irgendwann eine Entscheidung fällen müssen, wohin mit dem Überschuss oder einfach nicht füttern, dann stellt sich der Bestand über die Jahre selbst ein, bleibt aber problematisch, weil:
- selten nicht gefüttert wird (macht einfach zu viel Spaß die Fische beim fressen zu beobachten).
- es schwer ist, nichts zu tun, wenn die Überzähligen sterben oder der Schwarm ungesund ausschaut oder echte Krankheitssymptome zeigt.

Die Bestandsregulierung und ein strenges Futterregime sind m.E. neben ausreichend Pflanzen die wichtigsten Kriterien für eine stabile Teichfauna und -flora, ein Filter rundet da nur ab. 

Klingt so verdammt einfach und ist so schwer umzusetzen.

Stefan hat sicherlich nicht ohneGrund auf den Besatz von Fischen verzichtet und erfreut sich seit Jahren an einem herrlichen Teich.
Alle anderen haben schon ihr Lehrgeld bezahlt und dann durch viel Einsatz und nachrüsten die für sie passende Mixtur gefunden.

Ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg bei den Nachbesserungen am Teich und dann viel Vergnügen damit. Er sieht nähmlich recht hübsch aus und Ihr werdet wohl viel Spaß damit haben. Die besten Voraussetzung habt Ihr ja - seit ja im Forum angekommen ;-) .

Gruß
Norbert


----------

